# A Dialogue with Bahnsen Burner



## Vytautas (Jan 5, 2008)

The Privy Fisherman: A Dialogue with Bahnsen Burner about God and the New Testament


----------



## Vytautas (Jan 9, 2008)

Here is the same dialogue continued:

The Privy Fisherman: All Imaginary Stuff


----------

